# Green things



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Honduran palm viper, _Bothriechis marchi_



















Parrot snake, _Leptophis ahaetulla_









Thanks for looking


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Amazing! You take fantastic pictures. Beautiful snakes.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

cheers Rob,

I'll come over and get some yours if you want?? Actually, I'd love to get some shots of the _Atheris_


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I won't say no to that: victory: 
They need some natural setting for background, I think the plastic herptek look in the back ground kills the look and my flash on the camera is rubbish.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Go green snakes


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Is that your viridis??? It looks like a stunner. How old/big is it?


AZUK said:


> Go green snakes
> 
> image


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice. I saw some parrot snakes for sale on this forum not long back.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Gotta love those green things.

Awesome snakes!


----------

